# swimbladder in discus



## shodoshi (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi folks - 

I adopted a tank with various problems. I was able to get the levels under control and used an antibiotic to take care of the fish disease as directed by my LFS who has been quite helpful. I came home this evening and see that the discus is listing to the right. I've seen swimbladder in Goldfish but not in discus. Is this swimbladder and what can I do? I have frozen peas on hand but wonder if that will work in this instance.


TIA


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

swim bladder controls up and down, there are 3 other bladders that control pitch and side to side movement. Ive got a discus that does this, maracyn 2 is the best treatment for this per fishy farmacy.


----------

